# Not bad for only 380 sillosocks in SD



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

Got 53 geese on saturday afternoon


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Judging by all those empties I would say you guys missed a few times! :beer:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Nice work on picken up the empties :beer:


----------



## arpple (Oct 13, 2008)

^
^
^
What he said :beer:

And a very nice job getting that Blue phase Ross. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

A perfect example of being on the X it takes not thousands of decoys. Good hunt looks like a lots of adults.


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

is that a pic of blue ross on the first pic? Its kind of hard to tell, but thats what i looks like. I could be wrong. Nice job though. Just a few more that won't make it to the tundra!


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Congrats man, picking up empties, nice bag, nice rossie blue. looks like you had a great time


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Good work guys!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You shells spent to birds on the ground doesn't look too good.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

We ended up with 58 right collar boy


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Benelliboy1715 said:


> is that a pic of blue ross on the first pic? Its kind of hard to tell, but thats what i looks like. I could be wrong. Nice job though. Just a few more that won't make it to the tundra!


Not a Ross since it has the snow goose grin patch.


----------



## teamextrema (Jan 27, 2008)

Is it possible to start having a hybrid snow goose/Ross goose? (Ross bill with a grin patch?)


----------



## collar boy (Apr 5, 2008)

SDcanadaKILLER said:


> We ended up with 58 right collar boy


Yeah. Picked up 5 more the next day that we couldnt find in the dark


----------

